# Blackstar ID series



## Hallic (Mar 21, 2012)

ID Series Guitar Amplifiers - Blackstar Amplification



> Blackstar ID Series Guitar Amplifiers
> ID Series Guitar Amplifiers and Cabinet
> Our new ID: Series represents a truly groundbreaking achievement, combining unique innovations, an intuitive, traditional control set and the versatility of programmability.
> In the five years since its launch, Blackstar has led the way in the innovation of guitar amplification. The ID: Series represents the culmination of more than seven years technical research and development. The unique controls allow you to custom design your own sound, store it and then have the confidence that the amp will perform in a live environment.
> ...



Audio samples and video's still to come. They are showing their gear on the Musikmesse Frankfurt

Interesting is that this series is equiped with FX and has a USB for patches sharing


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 21, 2012)

Musikmesse 2012 video: Blackstar Amplification launches revolutionary ID Series | MusicRadar.com

lots of info here and a nice long interview from the designer.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 21, 2012)

I demand one-on-one tube-offs against the Series One line 

Seriously, it would be interesting to hear how close to the real tubes the modelling is in terms of delivered tone, dynamic range and volume levels.

Also, "I find your lack of Effects Loop disturbing" (where's the Darth Vader smiley when you need it?) ... Cool that they have on-board effects, what if I don't want to part with my DD-7?


----------



## MistaSnowman (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm concerned and intrigued at the same time. Usually, the way Blackstar lists products on their website usually gives an idea of what the price points are for each line. The ID series is listed in between the HT-5 and the HT-Venue series. That tells me that it will be pretty affordable (good thing ). My concern is that this series of amps, maybe, are all solid state rather than tube (i.e. 'LOUD as valve (meaning to me that is sounds like valve but isn't)).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Another tube amp maker is entering the modeling game, interesting.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 21, 2012)

MistaSnowman said:


> My concern is that this series of amps, maybe, are all solid state rather than tube (i.e. 'LOUD as valve (meaning to me that is sounds like valve but isn't)).



"When engaged it delivers the response, dynamics, sag and break-up characteristics of a valve amp and uniquely delivers the same acoustic power output as an equivalent valve power amp."

definitely sounds like it wont be tube judging from this. Intriguing though, especially since you can select the different tube types - If they are getting that specific with tube modeling, i'm definitely curious to hear this.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 21, 2012)

I predict high powered class D power amp coupled with a 12AX7 with filtering and load simulation (a la Vox Valve Reactor)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> "When engaged it delivers the response, dynamics, sag and break-up characteristics of a valve amp and uniquely delivers the same acoustic power output as an equivalent valve power amp."
> 
> definitely sounds like it wont be tube judging from this. Intriguing though, especially since you can select the different tube types - If they are getting that specific with tube modeling, i'm definitely curious to hear this.



The concept of modifying an amp's topology digitally is nothing new, ReValver just to name one has had that since the first version.

It does work very well within ReValver, so I'd hope this would live up. Though, I think it is a little gimmicky if you can't adjust a digital form of bias, which tends to mean more than simply tube type. For instance a very cold set of EL34s can be just as clinical as a properly biased set of KT88s, and a really hot biased 6L6 can be very similar to some forms of 6V6 or EL84 amp setups.


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


>



Sounds sweet,but nothing I'd spend my money on.Seems sort of a nice piece of gear to entertain yourself after some gigs


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The concept of modifying an amp's topology digitally is nothing new, ReValver just to name one has had that since the first version.
> 
> It does work very well within ReValver, so I'd hope this would live up. Though, I think it is a little gimmicky if you can't adjust a digital form of bias, which tends to mean more than simply tube type. For instance a very cold set of EL34s can be just as clinical as a properly biased set of KT88s, and a really hot biased 6L6 can be very similar to some forms of 6V6 or EL84 amp setups.



Thanks for the info. I've got about zero experience with the higher end modeling stuff so its all news to me. Now that i've heard the clip, it sounds good - its got some nice warmth to it, tube or no tubes.


----------



## op1e (Mar 22, 2012)

Gonna try the head first chance, this could replace my Ultra + rack for gigging. Would have to wow me, though. I've pretty much got my sound now.


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 22, 2012)

Holy shit!!! This is really interesting, they say the 1x12 is "lightweight" and if so I want to replace my ht60 for this badly! 

I'm confused, does it have 6 different types of tubes or is it emulating them? If its not real tube than surely it shouldn't cost as much as the series ones right?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ It's emulating the tubes. They are claiming "Loud as Valve", "Sounds like Valve"..etc etc so definitely solid state power. Hopefully that'll keep the price reasonable.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 23, 2012)

I like the demonstration and the idea of this amp. Instead of going down the route of modelling a specific amp exactly blackstar are giving the consumer a tonal palette to work with. I may well pick one of these up.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 23, 2012)

BLACKSTAR UNVEILS REVOLUTIONARY MARKETING BS

British advertising bullshitter and sometimes amplification manufacturer Blackstar has unveiled its latest state of the art marketing nonsense. The company describes its latest verbal slight of hand and customer misdirection as revolutionary.

"We were a technological innovator with our introduction of the phrase 'Pure Valve' in our mostly transistor-based technology in recent years," said Blackstar CEO Bob Scraggs. "However our world class engineers have been hard at work delivering more powerful state of the art bullshit that's sure to be a big hit with clueless customers and puny editorial lapdogs such as Guitarist Magazine."

"Today Blackstar is proud to unveil our latest product phrase 'True Valve Power' which we will believe will fool even more customers than ever before. With 'True Valve Power' we're extending our previous abilities of not having many valves in our valve products to now having no valves in them instead. Raising our 'no actual valves' to 'valve based marketing bullshit' ratio to 100 percent. I believe Blackstar is the first amplifier manufacturer to completely remove valves from over-hyped valve related products. This will enable us to continue to charge British-built prices for a range of Korean-made tat."

'True Valve Power' marketing bullshit will be available as an expensive range of literature and badges this summer, and will be bundled with a free modelling amplifier that's almost as good a Line 6 Spider for three times the money.

The presence of any valves has yet to be announced.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 23, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Sikor (Mar 23, 2012)

There are 2 combos and 2 heads inthe ID:Series range.

Fresh from Musimesse:


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 27, 2012)

I just heard about these today and I'm very interested. I've been waiting for someone to try there hand at producing a modeller that is more of a modifiable template than being locked into a certain amp model.

I've been a pretty big fan of Blackstar since they came (in particular of the ISF feature, glorified midrange shift or no).

The only thing that bugs me is I literally just order a Mustang III practice amp and I imagine the ID:60 would make that completely redundant


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 28, 2012)

These look cool. Might replace the Cube 60 as my teaching amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the ideas and features, but judging by these videos, the tones are really .


----------



## MistaSnowman (Apr 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like the ideas and features, but judging by these videos, the tones are really .




If that was a preset tone...delete it immediately!!! That sounded awful!!!


----------



## Zado (Apr 3, 2012)

epic preset phail!Now,seriously,if THIS is the way they want to go,I guess their 'legend' has already ended.


The HT5 was (and still is) a magnificent lil amp.

The HT venue series is fine,very nice for the price in UE,but not sure the 100w would be the first choice in its price range for US customers.

The S100,the first one,sounded awful to me.

The S-104 el34/6l6 are nice,very versatile,but here in UE you can definitely get better tones for the price (1400&#8364;,ENgl blackmore is cheaper)

Some of their pedals are good,some others sux



Imho if was not for their endorsers ($$$),now blackstar would not even enter musikmesse,you cant live because you sell some fantastic mini amps and nothing else too relevant(exception made for their cabs: astounding for the price).


If they wanna succeed in an easy,abused and banal way,without making digital stuff,then they have to take the artisan head (which is amazing,but costs too much considering the price of a used plexi,or even a ceriatone one)put some zeners and make another fucking/rocking hotrodded marshall like MANY others,but with at competitive costs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2012)

Bump for new practice amps.

Summer NAMM 2012: Blackstar unveils ID:15 and ID:30 combos | MusicRadar.com


----------



## Grumpyrocker (Jul 13, 2012)

Herb Dorklift said:


> BLACKSTAR UNVEILS REVOLUTIONARY MARKETING BS
> 
> British advertising bullshitter and sometimes amplification manufacturer Blackstar has unveiled its latest state of the art marketing nonsense. The company describes its latest verbal slight of hand and customer misdirection as revolutionary.
> 
> ...



If you're going to cut and paste the whole thing I wrote on my site, you could have at least given me a credit mate. 

---

Anyway, much as I've taken the P of these things I'd actually like to hear one in person. Still not clear how inexpensive these will be.

Though I doubt it's going to get me to part ways with my Laney Ironheart, which is a wonderful piece of kit.


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 13, 2012)

To me when I played the ID:100TVP through a Series One cab it sounded absolutely amazing. I used an SLS C7 with Blackouts. The rep told me the price for the 100 watt head is $599. When I played it I could feel it in my spine. It was awesome.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 15, 2012)

Folks are going way overboard regarding the marketing tactics. Most of the stuff brought up in forums is exaggerated. Sure, they use "True Valve Power" as a slogan for the ID series, but if you read the Ad, you'd never come away thinking it's a tube amp, barring complete ignorance - they compare it to a tube amp, saying the power ratings are more inline with tube amps. Even the HT stuff has never been called "100% All-Tube" by Blackstar (by retailers, yes) but the internet accuses them of this.

Either way, the value of the HT amps are great for the prices, so no one is getting ripped off, and if you still think they are, it's by the retailer, not the manufacturer.


----------

